# Is this a Real Cites Permit??



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2008)

A lady is trying to sell me tortoises from another country, and I am trying to see if this is a scam or not. Please see the attached document. She also says that money gram or western union is the only way. She has also said that if i pay for shipping first, then i can pay the rest once I see the tortoises. It definitly sounds to good to be true...


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Not sure if this is real Cory, but it is a license to own if it is real. *Not to import or export*. Check out these pages:http://www.fws.gov/international/permits/pets.html
http://www.doc.govt.nz/templates/MultiPageDocumentTOC.aspx?id=42606
http://ec.europa.eu/environment/cites/home_en.htm

for more info on import and export laws.
http://www.minlnv.nl/portal/page?_p...=PORTAL&p_document_id=110637&p_node_id=143274


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 14, 2008)

When in doubt, my advice is not to do it. There should be lots of tortoises being sold locally or through a reputable breeder.


----------



## chelonologist (Jul 14, 2008)

I suspect this is fake, and here's my red flag: A real CITES permit would list the species covered under the permit, not simply say "tortoise."


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 14, 2008)

It's just a permit to keep a tortoise in the Netherlands. It's not a CITES permit for shipping animals out of the Netherlands. Also you would need an import permit Cory to get anything in from a foreign country.

Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2008)

thank you all for your quick responses. And I have contacted the US WildLife to find out the proper procedure to get the import licenses. 

UPDATE!!!

----------------

The so-called permit is a complete fake. 

This is a well known fraud based in West Africa. They have no tortoises. They just collect your money (Western Union) and disappear. They are untraceable. You may as well do business with the so-called relatives of deceased Nigerian dictators. You have as much chance of getting your money back!

Andy Highfield
www.tortoisetrust.org


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is everything I know about the fake illegal people. I want to share as much as possible, so no one is taken advantaged of. 

first email from person..

email from [email protected] name-- Meghan Waa
****************************************************

Hello,Am located in the North West Province of Cameroon.Find a group of photo of Aldabras and a group photo of Galapagos.You can reach me on phone number +237 77 89 08 28 or 00237 99 90 55 35 for more talk,if ok then get back with your full mailing address and when you will want the animals to be delivered and your full ORDER.The Galopagoes young will go for 60 euros,then adults for 460 euros.The Aldabra young will go for 70 euros,then adults for 500 euros.

here are some pics she included in her email...





















*******************************************

second email....

sorry for let reply,my internet had a problem so that is why i could not replying in time.Let me know how many you will take?I gave you the prices for both adults and young ones so let me know what you will take.Also when do you want the animals to sent.Get back to me as soon as possible or you can reach me phone number 00237 99905535 or 00237 77890828.Get back to me with your phone number.You will have to use the western union to make the payments.

Mofor Frankline ......................Name
?????? ...............................Amount

?????? ......................................MTCN ( control number )
Kribi ..........................................City/State
Cameroon ...........................................Country
Who Cares ........................................Test Question
God .................................................Test Answer


After you make the payments get back to me with the MTCN ( control number ) and the amount. do will want the animals to be delivered at your home address.



*********************************

 *PLEASE BUYER BEWARE!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Isa (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info Cory


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jul 14, 2008)

any ways you cant buy from other countrys unless you , your self have an import licences. corret?


----------



## spikethebest (Jul 14, 2008)

i was told by the US Wildlife Service that upon inspection of said animals, with 48 hours advanced notice, and an export certificate from exported country showing captive bred and not wild caught, then i can be issued a one time license. If it would be a regular operation, then more thorough licenses are required and more time is necessary.


----------



## agiletorts (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like to hear if anyone ever purchased from these people and they're all really as bad as we thought they are? I heard many stories, but not sure if there were ever successful transactions before.


----------



## Josh (Jul 15, 2008)

agiletorts, this was a scam...read the thread for more information.


----------

